# Rounding Swinging Door Edges



## daveinjersey (Feb 27, 2013)

Installing two 1 1/4" oak swinging kitchen doors. Hardware manufacturer recommends rounding the swinging/free edge to a 1 1/2" radius.

I see two ways to go:









With the door secured with its swinging edge on top, mount a 7/8" rail 1 1/2" below the door edge for a 1 1/2" rounding-over router bit bearing. (7/8" + half the 1 1/4" door (5/8") = 1 1/2" radius.)

Or, just mark the radius on each end of the door (top and bottom) and mark lines down the middle of the swinging edge and on both sides where the arc of the radius meets the sides, and use a plane.









Thoughts?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you are looking for a partial radius, why not use a ¾" or 1" round over with its bearing and not set the profile so deep.









 







.


----------

